# Mplayer e dimensioni video

## Pancu

Ragazzi è da un po  che ho un problemino con mplayer.

In pratica quando clicco sul pulsante "A tutto schermo" il programma invece di ingrandirmi la finestrella con il video, mi ingradisce la finestra del programma mantenendo le dimensioni originali del video..(In pratica io vedo il file video nelle sue dimensioni originali con lo sfondo nero al suo esterno)

Prima invece il video veniva ingrandito per tutto lo schermo..

Come mai??

Grazie

----------

## oRDeX

nelle preferenze prova a cambiare il driver video e a mettere XV

----------

## Kernel78

Non ho mai usato l'interfaccia di mplayer (tu usi kmplayer o gmplayer ?) ma da line di comando c'è l'opzione zoom

----------

## Pancu

Se metto XV, poi quando vado ad aprire qualsiasi file mi viene l'errore: "Errore aprendo/inizializzando il dispositivo di output video (-vo) selezionato".

 :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho provato a dare un occhio alle mie impostazioni ma funziona correttamente in tutti i casi con 2-3 file video di formati differenti. se utilizzo l'opengl sfarfalla per un paio di secondi ma poi va tutto ok. non so che dirti. probabilmente dovresti cercare il problema da un'altra parte. non so, hai provato ad utlilizzare altri player multimediali?

[EDIT] ho provato sul portatile... li invece in xv non funge il fullscreen. però con tutti gli altri metodi si. [/EDIT]

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao, prova a dare

```
equery uses mplayer
```

e a vedere se la Use flag "xv" è attivata.

----------

## Pancu

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ciao, prova a dare
> 
> ```
> equery uses mplayer
> ```
> ...

 

Nel make.conf la variabile xv non era presente.Che faccio??

La inserisco tra le USE e riemergo mplayer??

equery di che pacchetto del portage fa parte??

Grazie!

----------

## oRDeX

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Nel make.conf la variabile xv non era presente.Che faccio??
> 
> La inserisco tra le USE e riemergo mplayer??
> 
> 

  Si

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> equery di che pacchetto del portage fa parte??
> 
> Grazie!

 

fa parte di gentoolkit

----------

## makami

usi mplayer, kmplayer o gmplayer?

Io inizialmente usavo kmplayer ma dava diversi problemi legati al fullscreen.

Visto che uso kde ho -gtk come use, allora ho riemerso mplayer dopo aver inserito 

```
media-video/mplayer gtk
```

 in 

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

e con gmplayer ho risolto tutti i problemi legati al fullscreen  :Wink:  , fra l'altro è molto più bello graficamente rispetto all'orribile kmplayer

----------

## Pancu

Niente da fare, ho riemerso dopo aver inserito xv nel file make.conf ma da lo stesso errore.

Uso gmplayer. :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Pancu

Nessuno riesce a darmi una mano?? :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Nessuno riesce a darmi una mano?? 

 

Hai provato con:

```
$ mplayer -fs -zoom <nome_file>
```

----------

## Pancu

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Nessuno riesce a darmi una mano??  
> 
> Hai provato con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si così funziona ma il video si vede a rallentatore...Come mai?? :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si così funziona ma il video si vede a rallentatore...Come mai??

 

In questo modo non usi le estensioni XV (hardware YUV & scaling) ma lo scaling sw che ovviamente risulterà più lento.

Con che opzioni hai compilato mplayer?

----------

## Pancu

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   
> 
> Si così funziona ma il video si vede a rallentatore...Come mai?? 
> 
> In questo modo non usi le estensioni XV (hardware YUV & scaling) ma lo scaling sw che ovviamente risulterà più lento.
> ...

 

Ho messo tra le USE xv e nient'altro...

----------

## Pancu

Nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi??

Come mai non funzionano queste maledette estensioni xv:(  :Sad:   :Sad:  ??

----------

## makami

Visto che le estensioni di cui parli sono legate all'hardware penso non funzionino senza accellerazione 3D.

Mi spiego meglio: se tento di usare le estensioni opengl in mplayer devo avere il direct rendering attivo, altrimenti va tutto lento.

Tu lo hai attivo?

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi non riesco a vedermi nemmeno un divx..  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Potete aiutarmi???

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi non fatemi tornare a Windows XP..... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## makami

Con altri player riesci a vederli?

Xine ad esempio

----------

## otaku

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non fatemi tornare a Windows XP.....    

 

basta impegnarsi una minima  :Razz: 

comunque sia che scheda video hai installata?

----------

## Pancu

 *otaku wrote:*   

>  *Pancu wrote:*   Ragazzi non fatemi tornare a Windows XP.....     
> 
> basta impegnarsi una minima 
> 
> comunque sia che scheda video hai installata?

 

Forse sono ignorante io ma sono due mesi che cerco, ma non ho trovato nulla.

Cmq la mia scheda grafica è:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
```

Uso framebuffer vesafb.

Questa è la configurazione di grub.conf se può servire d'aiuto.

```
# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 4

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

spashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  Gentoo Linux

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

```

X Makami: No non ho ancora provato.Proverò appena ho tempo..

Grazie ragazzi!

----------

## otaku

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Cmq la mia scheda grafica è:
> 
> ```
> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
> ```
> ...

 

che driver video hai impostato in xorg.conf?

----------

